# Whelen TIR3 brake light



## striwa88 (Apr 16, 2008)

Install this in my car.  These things are bright, enjoy ( I could not figure out how to make the image show up with out the links)









http://img252.imageshack.us/img252/2269/dscn1425ii7.jpg

http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/7955/dscn1409mb3.jpg

http://img257.imageshack.us/img257/8248/dscn1423yp3.jpg




http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/6729/dscn1424xa2.jpg

http://img292.imageshack.us/img292/8444/dscn1411zm1.jpg


----------



## dongv (Aug 24, 2008)

That is AWESOME... How does the price of buying it play in though?


----------

